# Playing with Brown Diatom Algae



## boringname (Nov 11, 2010)

Brown algae loves light, maybe the substrate is reflecting it and thats why it grew the most there.

If I add PH Down to my tank I get a brown algae outbreak so I'm a believer in the claim that phosphates lead to brown algae.


ps I only bought the PH Down for my hydroponics and tried it on the aquarium out of curiousity. All my fish are comfy in L.A. tap water.


----------



## john.shephard25 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, I've just won a battle with this pest:icon_twis:icon_twis:icon_twis I inserted my anti phosphate ceramics so they disappear after a week or so but now I have green spot algae:angryfire:angryfire:angryfire


----------

